
What can I do over winter break to improve my resume? - gallerdude
Hi all,
Junior in college, with a goal to work for a FANG company out of college. Which of the following would be the best use of my time?<p>1. Completing excercises on HackerRank<p>2. Creating data structure related projects for my portfolio<p>3. Creating full-stack related projects for my portfolio (react, Amazon S3)<p>4. Create projects that I&#x27;m currently interested in (was looking at making a CHIP-8 emulator).
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Some combination of 2 and 4 or 3 and 4.

~~~
gallerdude
Noted - do you think 4 would be useful because of the content, or just to get
me further interested in using CS for problems I’m interested in?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
The notion is to implement some element of 4 in whatever you're doing because
you'll presumably end up with more output because of your interest. It's hard
to gauge this, of course!

~~~
gallerdude
Thanks!

